# Some advice please



## zadiac (16/9/14)

Hi wonderful vaping peoples

I did some research, but still can't make up my mind.
While my coming Reo will be my everyday vape companion, I want something that I can do some serious sub ohm vaping when at home. You know, experimenting with different coils and so on.
I can't decide if I should get a VW mod or a 26650 mech for this. I'm leaning towards a good VW high power box mod, but can't find anything local to buy.

So, what do you folks think. What should I get?


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/9/14)

@zadiac , if you want to "serious" sun ohm then there is only one way to go , mech . The simple reason is that a mech will allow you to fire any sub ohm coil you dream of , a VW or VV will have limitations as to what the min ohms it will fire ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

I agree with @Rowan Francis @zadiac or get another Reo for serious sub-ohming.

via Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (16/9/14)

Thanks @Rowan Francis. When I say serious sub ohm, I don't mean below .2
I've decided that my cut off limit will be .2 or at the most .18
There are VV/VW mods out there that can do .1 ohms as well. For some reason I like the box mods more than the tube mods, but will go 26650 if I can't find a box mod that I like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

@zadiac, when you say sub ohming what ohm range are you considering.
I think it is now more of a users choice when it comes to mech or regulated depending on ohm range, if going lover than 0.2 then a mech would be an option but at the same time there are certain regulated mods that can also fire at a certain ohm range and is safer than a mech in certain circumstances.
With the advancement of the high wattage devices there are quite a few options for you locally, post in the Who's got stock thread then retailers can reply.


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/9/14)

oh , yah i see something funny about to happen here already ,

ok , so my limit will be 0.2 , or maybe 0.18 ,
makes a coil of .15 nah we good cos it's soooo good .
ok , so my limit is 0.15 
makes a coil of 0.14 , nah we good cos it hits like a biatch
ok , so my limit is 0.14 ...

LOL , hands up who's can vouch for this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> oh , yah i see something funny about to happen here already ,
> 
> ok , so my limit will be 0.2 , or maybe 0.18 ,
> makes a coil of .15 nah we good cos it's soooo good .
> ...


Totally agree @Rowan Francis 
there is only a limit until you vape that coil and once it feels good, as I am vaping the second hit It's already going through my mind, what if I .... or what if I ....., less wraps? twisted?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/14)

Al3x said:


> Totally agree @Rowan Francis
> there is only a limit until you vape that coil and once it feels good, as I am vaping the second hit It's already going through my mind, what if I .... or what if I ....., less wraps? twisted?


 
I have already been down that road. Less than .2 ohms is not for me and will never be. I'm not a noob vaper. I've build hundreds of coils and experimented with various levels of sub ohm, but I don't want to do it on my current 18650 mech.


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

zadiac said:


> I have already been down that road. Less than .2 ohms is not for me and will never be. I'm not a noob vaper. I've build hundreds of coils and experimented with various levels of sub ohm, but I don't want to do it on my current 18650 mech.


I don't want this post to seem as punting, as I am replying to you as a vaper,

I have personally moved over to regulated mods as my sweet spot is between 0.3 and 0.6 depending on the juice and my mood so there is no need for a mech unless I go crazy, which I do now and again, and do a super sub ohm build, but this only last for short periods of times.
With regulated you have the same sub ohm vape all the way through to the end of the battery, no voltage drop no weak vape it's more consistent and now that I am sub ohming and dripping through out the day, this for me is a win win situation, 

Oh yeah and if something happens The mod just goes into protection and "I" don't need protection from any shorts or face blowing up at work(it would be nice to check if IOD will cover that LOL)

Mods, if I have overstepped any boundary here, pls forgive

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (16/9/14)

Al3x said:


> I don't want this post to seem as punting, as I am replying to you as a vaper,
> 
> I have personally moved over to regulated mods as my sweet spot is between 0.3 and 0.6 depending on the juice and my mood so there is no need for a mech unless I go crazy, which I do now and again, and do a super sub ohm build, but this only last for short periods of times.
> With regulated you have the same sub ohm vape all the way through to the end of the battery, no voltage drop no weak vape it's more consistent and now that I am sub ohming and dripping through out the day, this for me is a win win situation,
> ...


 
Thanks @Al3x. That is the kind of response I was looking for. Just make me lean towards electronic mod more.


----------

